# EPS - Epsilon Energy



## Trader Paul (14 July 2007)

Hi folks,

EPS ..... looking ahead, with some simple astrostuff:

           17072007 ... 2 positive cycles ... finance-related ???

           25072007 ... negative spotlight on EPS

      03-06082007 ... 2 cycle here ... negative news expected                            

      09-10082007 ... difficult cycle

      20-21082007 ... minor and positive news here ???

      24-27082007 ... minor and positive light on EPS

      06-07092007 ... minor news ???

      10-19092007 ... underlying cycle may mean flat trading here. 

          25092007 ... minor

  2809-02102007 ... positive news and 2 cycles = aggressive rally ???

          10102007 ... minor and positive ... finance-related???

          25102007 ... positive spotlight on EPS expected ... 

     09-12112007 ... 2 cycles and significant positive news expected.

     23-26112007 ... minor

         03122007 ... minor news ???

         07122007 ... significant and positive ... finance-related???

         21122007 ... minor and positive news ???

     24-28122007 ... 3 positive cycles = a strong year-end rally ???

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul (16 January 2008)

Hi folks,

EPS ... will be looking for lows as a significant negative
cycle arrives, around:

    18-19022008 ..... negative cycle ... low here???

    20-21022008 ..... positive spotlight on EPS ... 

    07-10032008 ..... positive cycle

    14-17032008 ..... 2 positive cycles, with good news ???

    21-24032008 ..... minor and difficult aspect

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Bushman (21 May 2008)

Nice announcement out - 1.1 bt magnetite target (31% Fe) with potential to host significant hematite DSO. Right on the coast in the Pilbarra. Also mineral sands in southern corner of WA. 

Nice, clear ann with timeline etc. 

Low cash at $1.4m suggest some dilution on the way to fund all this. However it has a tiny market cap of $16m at present. 

In times gone past, this would put a rocket under a share like this post ann. So if an auction occurs, practice some patient, non anxious Zen-like buying. 

On my watch list for sure. Great potential if some drill hits come along to back up the claims.


----------



## Max_ob (21 May 2008)

i was watching at 123% up and thought a bit too much of a run already for me. . . 


and in the next 10 mins or so it went to 235%. . . .


too scared to enter now. . . what would be its value on the ann?


----------



## Bushman (21 May 2008)

Bushman said:


> Nice announcement out - 1.1 bt magnetite target (31% Fe) with potential to host significant hematite DSO. Right on the coast in the Pilbarra. Also mineral sands in southern corner of WA.
> 
> Nice, clear ann with timeline etc.
> 
> ...




Bejesus -  I will change that to 'it has' put a rocket under the share price. Up 200% at the moment. 

To me, that is a bit much. In the ann they expect the shares to track in the 20-30 cps bracket for 1-2 years as they define the resource! Classic. Iron ore is still hot to trot. 

Lets see how it goes. Nothing like a small cap with low volume when it rockets up. I will be an interested spectator for the next few days. Good time to get in in say 1 to 2 months when the hype dies down. 

Great trading opportunity at present though for anyone with the time and inclination ;-)


----------



## Max_ob (21 May 2008)

i think the highest price was about 2 years ago at 55c . . . . 

and been much lower since. . . 

but where will it stabilise to . . .  wish i was not so challenged in this stuff


----------



## ta2693 (21 May 2008)

Hold and let it run.
It is very close to ARH. Shougang would be more than happy to bid it, if I am Shougang's director.


----------



## Max_ob (21 May 2008)

77 c and 350%. . . just amazing to watch on a day when my stocks are treading water or slightly sinking


----------



## awg (21 May 2008)

pulling back a bit now, i traded this stock 20 times today so far, only 1 loss, would have been way ahead if I had pyramided tho.

tony


----------



## Max_ob (21 May 2008)

can you explain what you mean by pyramided?


watching this gets the adrenaline pumping. . . .suppose that is part it. . . even more so if you are trading it. . . .


----------



## awg (21 May 2008)

this stock just entered now in trading halt.

must be announcement pending. or ASX speed ticket

tony


----------



## awg (21 May 2008)

by pyramiding, I mean, each time the stock goes up 10% reinvest the profit into more stock.

with a fast mover, you can lose all your profits quickly.

there are other less aggressive ways of doing it.

i day traded in and out 

tony


----------



## hsv2001 (21 May 2008)

Can anyone see this next announcement, being clarification of the previous ann going positive? Wouldn't clarification just be something along the lines of this is only an estimate or something and hence will see a massvie drop in sp?

Any opinions would be great

I just brought in at .75 and now locked in  dunno if it's good or bad thing now

Marc


----------



## TheAbyss (21 May 2008)

At the risk of being declared a naysayer i am voting that the trading halt was becasue they need to substantiate their claims. The 1.1bt is a target only. It reads to me like they have used nearology to build a computer model and have released to market. If there is a director off loading shares there might be some trouble brewing.

On the other hand potentially this could be fantastic as those around them have actually proven there is IO there. These guys dont even have a rock chip to hold up as yet do they? If they actually drill a hole and find something then they could really run.

Buyer beware.

Excerpt from their announecment for those who haven't read it as yet.

The Mardie Iron Ore Project; with an exploration target of 1 Billion Tonnes Iron Ore, generated via internal and independent geophysical data analysis and computer modeling, demonstrating an extensive BIF (Banded Iron Formation) anomaly interpreted to be the Brockman Formation.


----------



## Bushman (21 May 2008)

Hey Abyss; 

I agree - it is a desktop model. From memory ASX made Frontier retract their Kodu resource target when it was released based on computer modelling. 

But it would be a cracker if 1.1b magnetite body, with some nice easy to mine DSO hematite outcroppings (say 30 to 80 MT), can be firmed up right on the coast near existing infrastrucure. This process will take 1 to 2 years as per their announcement. 

No rock chip samples or anything at the moment. 

Other puzzling thing was that all this was actually stated in their March quarterly statement. Why the frenzy today? 

Anyway as I said wait a few months for the inevitable retrace blah then take a position. At a market cap of $16m, this is worth a punt on a desktop study given it is also not a one project portfolio. However sp quadrupled so not sure I will be saying the same thing at a market cap of $50 to $60m. Would at least want a rock chip sample for that sort of valuation


----------



## TheAbyss (21 May 2008)

Bushman said:


> Hey Abyss;
> 
> I agree - it is a desktop model. From memory ASX made Frontier retract their Kodu resource target when it was released based on computer modelling.
> 
> ...





With you 100% BT. 

I dont day trade so not for me today however best of luck to those that do. Those that still held on the trading halt may be a tad anxious depending on what they have to say. 

Longer term it is worth a small stake imo so i will be taking a crack and holding until something happens or a lack of action by the company force a sale. Not at the current price though. A retrace is a virtual (pun intended) certainty unless they have another ace or two up their sleeves. An opportuniity will present itself to the patient.


----------



## TheAbyss (22 May 2008)

Just imagine that you bought 400,000 of these critters at 87 cents each minutes before the trading halt!

Computer modelling indeed.

http://business.theage.com.au/shock-and-ore-as-epsilon-frenzy-takes-hold-20080521-2gxv.html?page=1


----------



## hsv2001 (22 May 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Just imagine that you bought 400,000 of these critters at 87 cents each minutes before the trading halt!
> 
> Computer modelling indeed.
> 
> http://business.theage.com.au/shock-and-ore-as-epsilon-frenzy-takes-hold-20080521-2gxv.html?page=1




400000 shares at the shares peak price is alot, could it possibly be a director or someone on the inside that know's something we don't ? It's just i've watched the share market for a fair bit now and it seems once a share price peaks after an ann like this, it drops by about 20% respectively before close.

Just a possibility i believe, i hope considering i got caught in the halt.

Marc


----------



## redback (22 May 2008)

A class action possibly would be appropriate here, this is outrageous irresponsible behaviour, they should be shaking in their boots


----------



## Bushman (22 May 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Just imagine that you bought 400,000 of these critters at 87 cents each minutes before the trading halt!
> 
> Computer modelling indeed.
> 
> http://business.theage.com.au/shock-and-ore-as-epsilon-frenzy-takes-hold-20080521-2gxv.html?page=1




The Age says 'Pity the poor sod who bought 400,000 shares at 87 ¢ each not long before the trading halt was called'. 

Where do they get 400,000 shares from? I was having a look at the course of trades yesterday and only have 18,000 units going through at 87 cps. Tough being a journo hey with all the cross checking of facts that you have to do.


----------



## TheAbyss (23 May 2008)

Well EPS are sticking to their guns and good luck to them as they would have had little credibility if they didn't.

The release today didnt include anything new however i did do some research on the Exploration manager (Francis Gawlinski) who put the data together and he looks to be well educated and has some experience with some pretty decent companies, Rio, Newmont and Oxiana.

It was always going to retrace when it reopened however there may well be something to this one.  I am concerned that they have seemingly forgotten all about their previous projects around uranium but maybe they are just pumped up on IO at the moment.

Definitely a high risk opportunity, however......


----------



## hsv2001 (23 May 2008)

This company has got to have the worst management and no consideration for it's shareholders interests. What a pointless announcement that simply reinstates what they've already announced. This in turn has cost many shareholders, including me, hundreds to thousands of dollars by calling a rediculous trading halt.

I wish any holders the best of luck but i'm out of this poorly managed company with only their interests in mind.

Just my opinion.

marc


----------



## ta2693 (23 May 2008)

I can not understand why the company call for another trading halt either.
But if they have  announced some drill result, the situation will be totally different.


----------



## System (4 August 2010)

Epsilon Energy (EPS) is now known as Azimuth Resources (AZH).

Discussion of this company continues in the AZH thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20208

This thread has now been closed.


----------

